# الكتاب المقدس الالكتروني مع تفاسير و خاصية البحث



## thunder (23 يناير 2011)

*برنامج الكتاب المقدس - كتاب كل العصور - مع تفاسير و خاصية البحث

و خواص حلوة مفيدة لكل من يريد قراءة الكتاب المقدس و البحث عن تعبير او كلمة او موضوع و مرفق معه التفسير التطبيقي* *

مع كل صفحة* * ..

مع شكر للسيد أيمن الذي تعب عليه و حسن من أدائه و دعوة لمن لديه مواهب لينفق جزء منها على نشر * *

بشرى الخلاص بحسب ما أعطاه الرب من وزنات * *

رابط التحميل و هذه نسخة محسنة عن النسخة القديمة* *

http://www.4shared.com/file/112953701/17b9f2a1/Bible39.htm* *

دليل المساعدة للتعرف على البرنامج* *

http://www.4shared.com/********/_OCNmi__/____.html* *


..* *
..*​


----------



## azazi (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا صديقي العزيز  لهذا البرنامج

..  ما اخبارك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## thunder (26 يناير 2011)

دليل الاستخدام






* 



*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## اليعازر (26 يناير 2011)

*جاري التحميل

الرب يباركك*


----------



## thunder (31 يناير 2011)

نورتو الموضع و اناشد المبرمجين تطوير الرنامج


----------



## مورا مارون (2 فبراير 2011)

تم التحميل بس ما عمل  سيف على الجهاز شو الحل


----------



## just member (2 فبراير 2011)

جاري التحميل هلا
كل الشكر الك


----------

